# White Macbook A1181 x battery problem



## rmoody (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a white macbook a1181 and it stopped charging the battery, it runs fine off of the magsafe adapter and the orange light comes on the adapter when the battery is installed and when it's first turned on it shows the battery but says 0% then after a few moments it brings up the x over the battery like it's not even there. I have changed out the battery connector, got a new battery, cleaned the contacts on the magsafe adapter and the magsafe internal connector with alchohol and cotton swab. does anyone have any more possible solutions to this problem.


----------



## taildragger (Jan 2, 2010)

Had the same issue as you describe: The orange light on charger is remains on and the battery slowly discharges. The green lights on the back of the battery does not indicate that it is being charged (one of the 5 green lights should flash). Looking at the battery info in the system profile indicates that the battery is being charged, however the charge current is 0 mA. I got the Macbook back to charge by shutting down the OS, remove the battery and disconnect the power supply cable. Then push the power-on button for 5 seconds. Re-install the battery and reconnect the power cable. I observed that the battery is now being charged again (got a one of the green battery light flashing). I left the Macbook until I got a fully charged battery and where the light on the power cord turns green again. This was on a 2 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo Macbook with a DP-ASMB013 battery pack with f/w version 0102 and h/w version 0300 counting 161 charge cycles.


----------



## rmoody (Jan 2, 2010)

i have alread reset the pram and the thing you done also


----------



## djackmac (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd try booting it to another system to rule out software. Other than that the only thing left is the logic board.


----------



## rmoody (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm not thinking it's the logic board because it worked for a little while after i put the new battery connector in, then stopped working again. I think i'll clean the logic board where the batt. connector plugs in


----------



## djackmac (Jan 2, 2010)

rmoody said:


> i'm not thinking it's the logic board because it worked for a little while after i put the new battery connector in, then stopped working again. I think i'll clean the logic board where the batt. connector plugs in



Sounds like the logic board is shorting out the connector, but it wouldn't hurt to take some Isopropyl alcohol to clean where the pins from the connector seat into the logic board. Also its hard to tell if if fixed loose testing it. You won't really know for sure until you fully reassemble the machine.


----------



## midijeep (Jan 2, 2010)

If the battery still isn't recognized after reseating, try resetting the SMC. If the battery is not recognized after those steps contact AppleCare for further assistance. Here's how to reset the SMC:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=en_US


----------



## kud123 (Jan 24, 2010)

Did you get this fixed?
I have the same problem

Actually I think leaving it charging broke up of my batteries, it now shows green light and battery status says "check battery".

It's not covered under warranty and theres no way i'm paying for a new logic board


----------

